# Waterton Strainers!



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Heads up on Waterton, there is characteristic wood in there right now. This evening there where two badly placed strainers. One is a long about 18 inch in diameter in the class 2 lead in. There is a 5 foot slot along the right bank but the log is either just above water or just under the water the rest of the river. The second is a 9 inch or so log in the river left channel just above the HUGE undercut boulder on river left at the bottom of the rapid I know as "All hell breaks loose". I watched someone get swept under up close this evening. Scary. There where at least two other logs floating in the river that are not currently an issue but could become an issue if they move. Heads up out there and be safe!

I would be extremely careful about potential swimmers in there right now.

Matt


----------

